# Aftermarket makita batteries.



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm hesitant on buying but there are these on amazon.... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0122WMVZU/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_829WwbNJWN46G
Anybody use them? Stock 4.0s are only $25 more for a 2 pack


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I never bought aftermarket batteries. The reviews seem good except the one guy.

I will watch ebay and buy from there.
There are a lot of people who buy the big multiple tool kits from Makita and then break them down and sell piece by piece for cheaper than you can buy from regular retailer.

If you keep your eyes open you can get some pretty good deals.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I didn't read anything about STAR Protection?? To me that would be a deal breaker as I want my tools and batteries to work in harmony. A 1 year warranty vs a 3 year warranty. Do you want Chinese cells or more than likely better quality Japanese cells? You can call the surcharge "insurance", which the manufacturer backs up with a longer warranty. 

Make the business below an offer. They routinely sell for $169 a set or even $69 each. These also have the battery gauge on them.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-NEW-Makit...699943?hash=item3f5be56527:g:kG8AAOSwLzdWRrJS

Sold listing for price reference. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...plete=1&LH_Sold=1&_nkw=Makita+BL1850b&_sop=13


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i bought one ,have charged it or run it down 3 times .if it is any way less then my makita 5ah i cannot tell . i read where someone said it would void warranty on tools .then i realized how useless warrantees are for me . general forget or just do use them ,then again i have used them and it was so not worth the time .though when a new tool fails and i can walk in and return -love it . but my makita's have miles on them ,if they die i will get the newest model so decided warranty concern was not an issue. like the battery that amazon sells .when it comes it will not have all the markings in the picture .case is the same size .identicle .


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

http://makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Company/ChooseGenuineMakita/


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I haven't used the Makita knock offs but I have used the 18v Dewalt ones and the Paslode ones, no problems with either after 8 months of heavy use. The price is nice too. I can see how the star protection can give you a longer usage with a battery but I don't see a knock off doing any harm.
That picture could be any battery in a malfunctioning charger!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I know @dirtywhiteboy uses them not sure what kind though


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

dave_dj1 said:


> I haven't used the Makita knock offs but I have used the 18v Dewalt ones and the Paslode ones, no problems with either after 8 months of heavy use. The price is nice too. I can see how the star protection can give you a longer usage with a battery but I don't see a knock off doing any harm.
> 
> That picture could be any battery in a malfunctioning charger!



The issue is some of these knock offs bypass the safety features that are standard in OEM packs. Li-ion don't take over charging well and if packs don't change correctly can make a pack explode into flame's. You could burn down your trailer, truck or worse a customers home with them in it. Not Worth the risk for such a small $ saving per pack. Even if they were $5 a pack I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> The issue is some of these knock offs bypass the safety features that are standard in OEM packs. Li-ion don't take over charging well and if packs don't change correctly can make a pack explode into flame's. You could burn down your trailer, truck or worse a customers home with them in it. Not Worth the risk for such a small $ saving per pack. Even if they were $5 a pack I wouldn't risk it.


Makita is known to be one of the fastest battery chargers too. 

The burned Sanger boat was fairly new and the Tahoe next to it was two weeks old. They lost pretty much everything, and the fire was caused by a Dewalt battery charger that was under recall for causing fires. (No wonder I don't own Dewalt cordless tools.) Much of it is where you charge your batteries in case of a fire. At home I charge on top of my metal clothes dryer.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Peter_C said:


> Makita is known to be one of the fastest battery chargers too.
> 
> The burned Sanger boat was fairly new and the Tahoe next to it was two weeks old. They lost pretty much everything, and the fire was caused by a Dewalt battery charger that was under recall for causing fires. (No wonder I don't own Dewalt cordless tools.) Much of it is where you charge your batteries in case of a fire. At home I charge on top of my metal clothes dryer.


Wow 

I usually place the charger on top of the washing machine, and it's under a fire sprinkler in the garage. I usually charge my batteries where I'm working. Perhaps it's not a bad idea to plug them into a shutoff timer?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Generally factory cells use good quality Sanyo or similar cells. With after market batteries its a crapshoot.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Peter_C said:


> I didn't read anything about STAR Protection?? To me that would be a deal breaker as I want my tools and batteries to work in harmony. A 1 year warranty vs a 3 year warranty. Do you want Chinese cells or more than likely better quality Japanese cells? You can call the surcharge "insurance", which the manufacturer backs up with a longer warranty.
> 
> Make the business below an offer. They routinely sell for $169 a set or even $69 each. These also have the battery gauge on them.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-NEW-Makit...699943?hash=item3f5be56527:g:kG8AAOSwLzdWRrJS
> ...




The first link you have...we_are_tools, I have bought from them a few times. Never any problems.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

TimNJ said:


> The first link you have...we_are_tools, I have bought from them a few times. Never any problems.


I have too. Bought a couple of the 2.0ah batteries. For some things smaller is better. Their feedback of 99.8% is almost unheard of for a large scale seller on Ebay.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I bought them twice,,,,junk. Unreliable . The old saying....you get what you pay for holds true. In the long run they wind up costing you more money, like a cheap pair of work boots.


----------

